# Kabel-WLAN mit BelkinRouter



## dadom110 (7. September 2009)

Hallo Zusammen, 

folgendes Problemchen stellt sich mir gerade:

Ich habe eine vorliegende Netzwerkstruktur, die mit festen IPs über RJ45 ihre Clienten anschließt, die über ein Gateway + Proxy ins Internet gehen. 
Mit folgenden Client Einstellungen geht es per Kabel:
IP: 192.168.2.11 / 255.255.255.0
Gateway/DNS: 192.168.2.35
Proxy: 192.168.2.35

Jetzt würde ich aus bequemlichkeit dazwischen gerne einen WLAN Router schalten.
Habe hier einen Belkin F5D9630-4
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=357900
dieser hat keinen ausgewiesenen UPLINK Port, den ich meines Wissens nach für so was benutzen müsste. Ich habe ihm bei den WAN Einstellungen die oben genannten Werte eingetragen (mir ist leider gerade entfallen welcher genauer Verbindungstyp das war) und bei DNS ebenfalls die oben genannten 135er IP eingetragen. Leider scheint er das ganze so nicht an zu nehmen, weder in Verbindung mit dem Modem-Port, noch auf Port Nr1.

Jemand eine Idee wie man das Gerät bei oben gegebener Situation zum laufen bekommt?

Grüße
Dom


----------

